# PHP Form Action funktioniert nicht?



## Damianx3 (22. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine simple HTML/PHP-Seite erstellen, die mir nach Eingabe einer Email-Adresse eine Email schickt.
Mein Problem ist aber, dass ich gar nicht auf die zweite Seite (wo der Versand der Mail durchgeführt werden soll) weitergeleitet werde, sondern nur die URL verändert wird (z. B. von http://192.168.20.158/InsertMail.php  in   http://192.168.20.158/InsertMail.php?email=beispiel@test.de), ich aber auf meiner Ursprungsseite verbleibe.

InsertMail.php:

<html>
<head>
    <meta charset="utf-8" />
    <title>Example page - Test </title>
</head>
<body>
	<header>
		<hgroup>
			<h1> Example page </h1>
                     <h2> This is my example </h2>
		</hgroup>
	</header>
	<article>
		<header> 
		<h1>Please fill in your Email address and klick "Send Email" to get the email.</h1>
		</header>
		<section> You will recieve an Email with the Client attached very soon! </section>
		<p> </p>
	</article>
	<form>
		<form action="sendemail.php" method="post">
		Email address: <input type="email" name="email"> </br>
		</br>
		<input type="submit" name="submit" value="Send Email">
	</form>
</body>
</html>


Und hier die sendemail.php

<html>
<head>
<h1> Result </h1>
</head>
<body>
An email has been sent to <?php echo $_POST["email"];
$providedemail = $_POST["email"];
$subject = "Mail example" ;
$text = "Hi, this is a test. Have a nice day! Your support team";
$fromname = "Support"
mail ($providedemail, $subject, $text, §fromname);
?>
</body>
</html>

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Liebe Grüße und Danke!


----------



## xActionx (22. Februar 2016)

```
header(location:'datei.php')
```


----------



## nonamez78 (22. Februar 2016)

xActionx schrieb:


> ```
> header(location:'datei.php')
> ```



hm, das kann nicht der richtige ansatz sein.

header() ist eine serverseitige funktion, bei ihm klemmt es client seitig.

@Damianx3
aus meiner sicht müsste das formular funktionieren. deine veränderte url steht in keinem vergleich zu dem was geschehen sollte. der parameter taucht als get-variable in der url auf (?email=...), ein forward findet nicht statt, obwohl es vom formular eindeutig so gefordert wird.
hast du das mal in einem anderen browser probiert?

edit:
ich habs: du hast 2x form angelegt, das erste ist leer und damit ist es per default method="get" und die url ist leer. schmeiss das erste <form> raus und das läuft .


----------



## Damianx3 (23. Februar 2016)

@nonamez78 :
Ich danke dir, es funktioniert! Habe mir gestern Nachmittag den ganzen Tag den Kopf zerbrochen, warum das nicht funktioniert  
Ist ja eigentlich nicht so schwer, ich wollte ja nur eine stupide Seite anlegen, um mir nach Eingabe der Mailadresse eine automatische Mail zusenden zu lassen .....  Da hab ich aber wohl den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen ! 

Vielen, lieben Dank nochmal !


----------



## xActionx (23. Februar 2016)

@nonamez78

Natürlich  

Tut mir leid das kommt davon wenn man mehr mit Rails macht und PHP vernachlässigt ^^


----------

